# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  DNCs Donna Brazile Dedicated Her Book to Patriot Seth Rich

## timosman

http://www.newsweek.com/donna-brazil...spiracy-702838




> BY MAX KUTNER ON 11/6/17 
> 
> A new book by Donna Brazile, the former interim chairwoman of the Democratic National Committee (DNC), has been making headlines for its controversial claims about the 2016 presidential election and the Hillary Clinton campaign. But the provocative points start even before the first chapter, as Brazile reportedly dedicated the book in part to Seth Rich, the DNC staffer whose murder launched a conspiracy theory.
> 
> Axios reported on Sunday that the book's dedication reads, In loving memory of my father, Lionel Brazile Sr.; my beloved sister, Sheila Brazioutlanle; my fearless uncles Nat, Floyd, and Douglas; Harlems finest, my aunt Lucille; my friend and mentor, David Kaufmann; my DNC colleague and patriot, Seth Rich; and my beloved Pomeranian, Chip Joshua Marvin Brazile (Booty Wipes). I miss yall.
> 
> Rich, 27, was fatally shot in July 2016 while walking home late at night in Washington, D.C. The police believe the shooting was a robbery gone wrong. But Rich worked for the DNC, and WikiLeaks published thousands of emails from the committee two weeks after his death. That timeline provoked theories that Rich had given the materials to WikiLeaks and that his death was an attempt to stop him from doing so, or to punish him for it.
> 
> Media reports had characterized Rich as a low-level staffer, and his parents wrote in an opinion piece for The Washington Post in May, Those who have suggested that Seths role as a data analyst at the DNC gave him access to a wide trove of emails are simply incorrect.
> ...

----------


## donnay

I think it was a good move to get it out in the public before she was Arkanacided.

----------

